# My Current Rehearsal and touring rig -



## Diggi (Mar 11, 2009)

Thought I'd grab a couple of shot of the rig I am using right now. 

I recently switched from using some Vintage Decuir Cabinets with Celestion 70's to several Vader 4x12's and I really like the additional articulation these new cabs are allowing me. 

Anyway, its a fun rig 



















Soldano X88 Pre
Pearce G1 Pre
Pearce G2 Pre
Mesa Boogie Strategy 400 Poweramp
TC Electronics GForce
Eventide Eclipse
DBX DDP
GCX Mix System Plus
GCX Guitar Audio Switcher thingy
Rocktron Midi Octopus (brain)
GCX Ground Controller 
BBE Sonic Maximizerizerizer
Furman Power Conditioner


The pres are pretty old, and that Boogie Poweramp is circa 1988 or so (I bought it new then) it moves a fun bunch of air through those Vader cabs. 


I was thinking about trading it all in for a Vetta II - 

Whatcha think?  



(and YES, that is Diet Mountain Dew, and Surly Furious Beer and a soda from Chipotle Grill on top -

Joel DuBay
Powermad


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 12, 2009)

One..this belongs in the gear section I think.

Secondly..this is now officially all mine. Please comply by sending it all to me


Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## SteveDendura (Mar 12, 2009)

That's a pretty epic rig man! Thanks for sharing I've used the BBE sonic maximizer, and a different furman power conditioner, but usually just play straight through a Mesa dual rec or Marshall DSL. I do envy the Vaders though for sure! Which of those pre's is your favorite???


----------



## thesimo (Mar 12, 2009)

how much noise does it introduce having that much gear on one signal chain?


----------



## Diggi (Mar 12, 2009)

thesimo said:


> how much noise does it introduce having that much gear on one signal chain?




It's pretty quiet actually. The GCX only introduces components into the signal path as needed. So, the Eventide, (etc) is not in the chain until the corresponding Ground Control foot switch is engaged. The DDP has a a good gate that I use for high gain rhythm sections that feature more palm muting in order to be tight. 

If we were running the whole thing without being able to bring each module in and out of the signal path cleanly, I suspect it'd be hella noisy. 


- In terms of favorite pre; they all serve their own function. I will say that the lead pre on the Soldano is what I use for rhythm, and I like it for what I'm doing. The lead and clean tones on the Pearce are very musical and have what I am looking for in terms of tone. The Pearce Lead pre can very quickly sound like Holdsworth or Chris Poland, (they've both used this same pre at one point or another). I don't play that much lead (Todd Haug does that) - but when I do, I like the tone. If you can find one of those Pearce amps, I think you'd be surprised at how good they sound. 

- Yep, I should have posted this in the gear section. Perhaps a mod will come along and plop it over there instead?




Guitars -

RG7620 (EMG 81 and 85 style) 
RG2228
79' Dean V
88' Jackson V


Joel 
Powermad
Powermad on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Decipher (Mar 12, 2009)

Very nice rig man! Good to see a nice rack!!


----------



## PlagueX1 (Mar 12, 2009)

That's beautiful


----------



## CynicEidolon (Mar 12, 2009)

Please, tell me that you have Evil Joe Barressi in your top friends 'cause you like his work and not that he worked with you.


----------



## Diggi (Mar 12, 2009)

CynicEidolon said:


> Please, tell me that you have Evil Joe Barressi in your top friends 'cause you like his work and not that he worked with you.




Joe is the man! 

and......Joe works for Joe. 




Joel DuBay
Powermad
Powermad on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## samurai7drew (Mar 12, 2009)

vader full stack and diet mountain dew in the same picture = win


----------



## Cancer (Mar 12, 2009)

Dude (I'm going get all fanboi for a minute)... Powermad was/is awesome. Cool rig btw, if you're thinking about replacing with the Vetta, have you heard of the Fractal Audio Axefx?


----------



## FlamesOfDestiny (Mar 12, 2009)

That is an awesome rig!!



Cancer said:


> if you're thinking about replacing with the Vetta, have you heard of the Fractal Audio Axefx?



If you're seriously contemplating the Vetta and haven't checked out the Axe-Fx, you should. That thing is a beast!!


----------



## Diggi (Mar 12, 2009)

FlamesOfDestiny said:


> That is an awesome rig!!
> 
> 
> 
> If you're seriously contemplating the Vetta and haven't checked out the Axe-Fx, you should. That thing is a beast!!





I've heard that is a cool machine, but I have yet to try one out. In the end, I am just looking for a few good tones that I like and the effects I like to use with those tones. Right now, this rig is really fun for me, but it is a BEAST to carry around. 

Thanks for your comments on Powermad too! There is a new record in the works that I think will sound really good. 

Peace ~



Joel
Powermad
Powermad on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## CynicEidolon (Mar 13, 2009)

I understand why you are homeless though.

How do you know Evil Joe??


----------



## Diggi (Mar 13, 2009)

CynicEidolon said:


> I understand why you are homeless though.
> 
> How do you know Evil Joe??




James Brown once said his home was "everywhere" - since I don't tour much at all these days, I listed myself as "homeless". ha!

Joe is a very cool dude who's work I really appreciate, and he uses some of my acoustic treatment products. 


Peace


Joel
Powermad
Powermad on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
(my other site - Bass Traps Acoustic Panels from Ready Acoustics)


----------



## CynicEidolon (Mar 14, 2009)

Holy crap!? Really!? I was thinking about getting some of those in a month or so. Various models. Did you create all the panels or just some of them?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 14, 2009)

Holy shit.


----------



## Ckackley (Mar 14, 2009)

Awesome rig ! Your post made me go check out Powermad . You guys are great !! You just gained a new fan .


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 14, 2009)

<3 x88r


----------



## Apophis (Mar 14, 2009)

wow, that setup looks amazing


----------



## Axel (Mar 14, 2009)

lbs? back pain? got a roadie? hehe


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 14, 2009)

I want to squeeze your rack.


----------



## Diggi (Mar 14, 2009)

Ckackley said:


> Awesome rig ! Your post made me go check out Powermad . You guys are great !! You just gained a new fan .




Dude, thank you. I surely was not posting so you could check out our old music from 20 years ago, but seriously - thank you. 



Axel said:


> lbs? back pain? got a roadie? hehe



My back is tired just thinking about moving it, and would be a PRIMARY reason for going to something MUCH smaller and lighter. But I will tell you, it is fun. AND - those Vader cabs are VERY fun to stand in front of when peggin' a LOW F on that RG2228. (makes my back feel better, like a hot water jet in a hot tub!)



ArtDecade said:


> I want to squeeze your rack.



If I get any fatter, I'm gonna need something for my "rack" 



If I play anywhere near anyone here, come on out and play through this. Be my guest, seriously. I know there are some awesome rigs on this forum, and some I would seriously like to play through. This one is a fun one too -

Peace


Joel DuBay
Powermad
Powermad on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
Ready Acoustics LLC


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 14, 2009)

added your band. thats some badass shit \m/

Rig looks cool, too. epic.


----------



## Harry (Mar 14, 2009)

That's a sick rig man, noice!


----------



## Diggi (Mar 14, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> added your band. thats some badass shit \m/
> 
> Rig looks cool, too. epic.





I am honored - seriously. Thank you so much. 

"Absolute Power" came out in 1989 - is that old as fuck or what?

I hope the next record is as fun as that one was - I think it will be. 


Joel DuBay
Powermad



Powermad on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads



HughesJB4 said:


> That's a sick rig man, noice!




Thanks man!



~J


----------



## EliNoPants (Mar 14, 2009)

sweet rig and cool tunes man


----------



## Diggi (Mar 15, 2009)

EliNoPants said:


> sweet rig and cool tunes man



Lawrence Kansas is a cool place dude. I got a shock through an ungrounded mic once in lawrence that almost sent me to the hospital. +*#}^**!!


----------



## 7slinger (Mar 16, 2009)

Joel - cool to see you posting on here, can't wait for some new Powermad, and hope you guys are gonna play some local shows...or I'll be setting my time machine for 20 years ago outside first ave

that rig is a beast to say the least, and that 8 string through the mesa and the vaders I bet you could hit the brown note


----------



## EliNoPants (Mar 16, 2009)

Diggi said:


> Lawrence Kansas is a cool place dude. I got a shock through an ungrounded mic once in lawrence that almost sent me to the hospital. +*#}^**!!



hahahaha, well lately we've been tending to have more people who are good at their jobs in the technical departments at our venues

it's the bands that suck around here these days


----------



## Diggi (Mar 16, 2009)

7slinger said:


> Joel - cool to see you posting on here, can't wait for some new Powermad, and hope you guys are gonna play some local shows...or I'll be setting my time machine for 20 years ago outside first ave
> 
> that rig is a beast to say the least, and that 8 string through the mesa and the vaders I bet you could hit the brown note




Wazzup Patrick, did you catch the p-Mad show at Surly? I know there are some vids on YouTube (with really crappy audio) from that show - 




Look at the difference compared to this:



Everyone else looks the same still, except me - I'm a meat monkey now. 

Funny as hell, right?

(I'm wrestling in the WWE now  and YES, the hair IS optional - 




~ J


----------



## Diggi (Mar 16, 2009)

HAUCH said:


> That thing looks incredible!





Dude, that friggin cat is hilarious. Reminds me of my friend Chimp Spanner. Always wit da cats -

We're coming to SD and when we do, you gotta come out and blast on it. Serious. 



Joel DuBay
Powermad


----------



## 7slinger (Mar 16, 2009)

Diggi said:


> Wazzup Patrick, did you catch the p-Mad show at Surly? I know there are some vids on YouTube (with really crappy audio) from that show -
> 
> (I'm wrestling in the WWE now  and YES, the hair IS optional -
> 
> ...



haha I unfortunately didn't catch that show, but I have seen those vids. I find myself playing the intro to nice dreams all the time when I change strings and get tuned up 

that pink v still flying around the p-mad camp someplace?

btw the hair has been optional over here for loooooong time


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 17, 2009)

That's a pretty nice looking rack, but I don't envy you having to move it around.


----------

